# MS SQL Server Datenbank direkt bearbeiten?



## PN/DP (13 Dezember 2021)

Hallo,

kennt jemand ein Tool, mit dem man Datensätze in einer MS SQL Server Datenbank (über Netzwerk) direkt bearbeiten kann? Über Dialoge/Tabellenansichten oder besser über Skripting?

Theoretisch könnte ich wohl auch eine WinCC Runtime nehmen und da per VBS-Skript die Datensätze bearbeiten. Kann jemand dazu Tipps geben?

Harald


----------



## Joerg123 (13 Dezember 2021)

Hallo,

SQL Server Management Studio kann sowas.

VG Jörg


----------



## ioStart (13 Dezember 2021)

Visual Studio geht auch


----------



## georg28 (13 Dezember 2021)

Das ist ein open soure tool wo ich schon benutzt habe welches die meisten Datenbanken kann

https://dbeaver.io/


----------



## 312C (13 Dezember 2021)

Das hier ist auch schön leichtgewichtig und unterstützt ebenfalls die meist benutzten DB-engines






						HeidiSQL - MariaDB, MySQL, MSSQL, PostgreSQL and SQLite made easy
					

HeidiSQL is a free and powerful client for MariaDB, MySQL, Microsoft SQL Server, PostgreSQL and SQLite



					www.heidisql.com


----------



## Blockmove (13 Dezember 2021)

312C schrieb:


> Das hier ist auch schön leichtgewichtig und unterstützt ebenfalls die meist benutzten DB-engines
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muß ich mal testen.
Sieht nicht schlecht aus.

seither nutze ich auch das SQL Server Management Studio


----------



## PN/DP (13 Dezember 2021)

Ach, wenn es doch viele Tools gibt, dann mal sehen welches am besten für meine Aufgabe geeignet ist.
Mit welchem Tool kann man relativ einfach ein Skript erstellen (und ändern) zum zeilenweisen Einlesen einer csv-Datei, Hinzufügen von ein paar festen Feldern und Speichern in die MS SQL Datenbank? Oder gibt es fertige Beispiel-Skripte die man anpassen kann? (VBS wäre mir am liebsten)

So zwei- bis dreimal im Monat müsste ich wechselnde/unterschiedliche csv-Dateien (welche meistens mit Excel erstellt wurden) in eine bestehende MS SQL Datenbank einlesen. Meine csv-Dateien haben meistens 20.000 bis 300.000 Zeilen (Datensätze) mit Zeitstempel und 1 bis 4 Werte je Zeile (und teilweise ein überflüssiges Semikolon am Zeilenende, kann ich falls nötig aber separat entfernen).
Manchmal muß ich nur 10 bis 20 einzelne Werte in die Datenbank schreiben, notfalls kann das auch per Skript gemacht werden.

Harald


----------



## Blockmove (14 Dezember 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ach, wenn es doch viele Tools gibt, dann mal sehen welches am besten für meine Aufgabe geeignet ist.
> Mit welchem Tool kann man relativ einfach ein Skript erstellen (und ändern) zum zeilenweisen Einlesen einer csv-Datei, Hinzufügen von ein paar festen Feldern und Speichern in die MS SQL Datenbank? Oder gibt es fertige Beispiel-Skripte die man anpassen kann? (VBS wäre mir am liebsten)
> 
> So zwei- bis dreimal im Monat müsste ich wechselnde/unterschiedliche csv-Dateien (welche meistens mit Excel erstellt wurden) in eine bestehende MS SQL Datenbank einlesen. Meine csv-Dateien haben meistens 20.000 bis 300.000 Zeilen (Datensätze) mit Zeitstempel und 1 bis 4 Werte je Zeile (und teilweise ein überflüssiges Semikolon am Zeilenende, kann ich falls nötig aber separat entfernen).
> ...


Ok, das ist eine etwas andere Anforderung.
Ich pack da Visual Studio aus.
Da kannst du z.B. mit VB.net oder C# eine Applikation erstellen.


----------



## georg28 (14 Dezember 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ach, wenn es doch viele Tools gibt, dann mal sehen welches am besten für meine Aufgabe geeignet ist.
> Mit welchem Tool kann man relativ einfach ein Skript erstellen (und ändern) zum zeilenweisen Einlesen einer csv-Datei, Hinzufügen von ein paar festen Feldern und Speichern in die MS SQL Datenbank? Oder gibt es fertige Beispiel-Skripte die man anpassen kann? (VBS wäre mir am liebsten)
> 
> So zwei- bis dreimal im Monat müsste ich wechselnde/unterschiedliche csv-Dateien (welche meistens mit Excel erstellt wurden) in eine bestehende MS SQL Datenbank einlesen. Meine csv-Dateien haben meistens 20.000 bis 300.000 Zeilen (Datensätze) mit Zeitstempel und 1 bis 4 Werte je Zeile (und teilweise ein überflüssiges Semikolon am Zeilenende, kann ich falls nötig aber separat entfernen).
> ...


Ich würde da jetzt Python mal reinwerfen. Python hat von Haus aus sehr viel Funktionalität out of the Box um Listen, Dateien etc. zu bearbeiten.
Nicht umsonst daher in allen Tech News dieeee Sprache für Big Data.  Man ist unabhängiger in vielen Sachen.
Einfach und Kurz ist die Sprache an sich auch. Python Interpreter Installieren Python Code in einem Texteditor schreiben und von der Console Starten. Mehr bräuchte es nicht. Es gibt aber auch jede Menge IDE's wo man debuggen kann etc. Visual Studio , Visual Studio Code, das Flaggschiff Pycharm. Alles für lau. Anleitungen, Bibliotheken, Videos und Beispiele gibt es on Masss. Nachteil, man muss halt etwas Zeit für das Einrichten einrechnen da vieles getrennt installiert und konfiguriert werden muß und man nicht alles Out of the Box hat wie bei C# oder VB im Visual Studio.
Visual Basic Script würde ich nicht mehr nehmen, ich denke diese Sprache wird auf kurz oder lang wahrscheinlich sogar verschwinden.


----------



## PN/DP (15 Dezember 2021)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten bisher. Ich schau mir das nach meinem Urlaub (nächstes Jahr ) mal an. Mal sehen, ob ich da was programmiert bekomme.

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Dezember 2021)

Ja dann einen schönen Urlaub


----------



## PN/DP (15 Dezember 2021)

Frohe Weihnachten und einen schönen Rutsch ins neue Jahr 

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Dezember 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten und einen schönen Rutsch ins neue Jahr
> 
> Harald


Danke, dir und deiner Familie auch 
Michael


----------



## xfred343 (9 Januar 2022)

nimm doch das in Excel schon eingebaute VBA Visual Basic for applications, dazu den Verweis auf MS Ado DB 2.8 oder 6.0 und geht gleich alles direkt


----------

